# orange box reinstall



## brianscooke (Jun 13, 2009)

anybody out there now how to reinstall orange box just had a new pc built but when i try to reload steam tells me that my serial number has allready been used had no probs on my old pc if you can help me out many thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi brianscooke and welcome to TSF,

You need to log into your existing steam account on your new PC to re-download all your games. 
You have already added the OrangeBox serial number to one steam account you can not make a new steam account and use the same serial number.


----------



## Bob Saget (Jul 27, 2010)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Hi brianscooke and welcome to TSF,
> 
> You need to log into your existing steam account on your new PC to re-download all your games.
> You have already added the OrangeBox serial number to one steam account you can not make a new steam account and use the same serial number.


how do you redownload it though where do you go for it be specific (like tabs) thanks


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Library, and there is a list of your games. Just press "Install" or "Resume updating", and it starts downloading.


----------



## Tomster24 (Aug 20, 2010)

When you install The orange box, 
You will be required to enter your serial number,
Once you have used it once you cannot use it again,
However your steam account will have the orange box games on it (half-life 2, episode:1, episode:2, Portal, Team Fortress 2, Maybe Half-life: Lost Coast) If you have these games on your steam Account then you will be able to re-Download all the games there.

Have Fun! :grin:


----------

